# Family Caregiver Relief Benefit



## Words_Twice (6 Aug 2015)

I applied with a paper application for the Family Caregiver Relief Benefit on July 22, received the adjudication letter today saying I was approved, benefit to follow by direct deposit shortly. I post this only as encouragement to others who have applied in that VAC seems to be moving quickly on this particular benefit.


----------



## RobA (6 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the update.  If you don't mind would you be able to give us a brief summary of what qualifies for "caretaker" in your situation? As in, the type of care they give, how often , your diagnosis (unless that's too personal )

I MAY qualify, but I can't seem to find the criteria on the website.


----------



## Teager (6 Aug 2015)

Here's the basic criteria from VAC



> Eligibility details
> You may qualify for the FCRB if you have a disability award* and:
> 
> you have an informal caregiver to assist you with your illness or injuries related to your disability award.
> ...



http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/family-caregiver-relief-benefit


----------

